# Schlagzeug, 2 Gitarren und Gesang aufnehmen



## sebsel (29. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob ich mit einem USB Mixer (10 Mono Mikrofon Eingänge (Peavy PV 14)) mein Schlagzeug, 2 Gitarren und einmal Gesang aufnehmen kann?
Oder würde es da zu Schwierigkeiten kommen?
Es muss nich die beste Qualität sein.
Würde dieses Mischpult und ein 7 teiliges drum mic set reichen?
Vielen Dank schon mal =]


----------



## chmee (30. September 2007)

Rechen .. Rechen .. kritzel .. addier... hmm

7 Mikrofone fürs Drumset
2 Gitarren
1 Mikrofon Gesang

Ja, sollte reichen 

Leider ist das Mischpult "recht" klein, man kann mit den EQs ein bisschen nacharbeiten, aber nicht richtig ausbessern. Für Drumset-Aufnahmen - auch für die Gitarren - wären Kompressoren gut. Für Snare wäre der Einsatz eines Noisegate lohnenswert. Auch die Stimme wäre mit einem Kompressor gut bedient.

Unterm Strich wirst Du damit eine Aufnahme machen können, aber richtig "Schönmachen" geht nicht.

Tips: 

Trenne die einzelnen Instrumente durch Stellwände oder Molton, damit das Übersprechen auf die anderen Mikros gering gehalten wird.

Nimm bei den Gitarren die Amps ab, gehe nicht direkt in den Mixer, der Klang ist besser formbar, indem Du verschiedene Mikropositionen vor dem Amp checkst.

Nebenbei : In diesem Link wird *Null Latenz* als Vorteil dieses Mixers hervorgehoben, witzig nicht ?! Der Mixer wird als USB-Mixer angeboten, aber zum USB finde ich keine Infos..

mfg chmee


----------



## sebsel (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir mal bei Thomann die Bedienungsanleitung von dem Mixer angschaut, da steht i-was mit nem USB anschluss =)...
Aber ich habe durch Zufall erfahren das, jemand ein Mischpult (älter) mit 12 Anschlüssen verkauft...Ich werds mir überlegen =]

Aber eine Frage zu den Kompressoren?
Ich versteh das i-wie nich XD 
und was ist ein Noisegate?

Ich hab noch keine Ahnung davon^^

Vielen Dank =)

MFG


----------



## Slizzzer (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin!

Hier gut erklärt:
Kompressor:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompressor_(Signalverarbeitung)

Noisegate:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noisegate

Gruß
Ralf


----------

